# Fintan December 9, 2011 - January 24, 2013



## mrnixonpants (Nov 19, 2012)

Dear Fintan,

You will never know how much I'm missing you right now. I wish things didn't happen the way they did but sometimes things happen that we don't understand. Your getting sick was so sudden and unexpected and that's the hardest part of the whole thing. I did my best to keep you comfortable. I stayed up with you all through the night and when the morning came, daddy called off and we both stayed with you all day. Just the three of us on the couch snuggling. We even brought Fievel to visit you a few times, but I could tell you didn't want him to see you like that. Your last day with us was heartbreaking. Watching you use every ounce of energy in your body to breathe broke me in half. When it was time to go, we told you it was okay and that we loved you so much. It was peaceful in it's own way.

I remember driving to Pittsburgh to pick you and your brother up from the The Pittsburgh Rat Lover's Club and Rescue. You two were my little fire boys - both so brave and loving despite everything you'd been through. You came running up to me and completely covered my hand in kisses. It was love at first sight. I named you Fintan, which means white fire, to honor how brave you were and of course with your perfectly kissable white belly in mind. I named your brother Fievel, as another reminder of how brave you boys were.









Baby Fintan at the rescue









Enjoying the idea that he finally had a forver home









Sleepy brothers on the ride home from being neutered. I love this picture so much.









Your first time meeting Brinkley and Derby, your cagemates who you grew to love so much.

You were truly the biggest sweetheart of the group. You were such a little fatty! 580 grams of sweet squishy love. Treats, kisses, and cuddling with Fievel were your absolute favorite things in life. I don't know what Fievel is going to do without you. I'm doing my best to comfort him, but I can see the sadness in his eyes. Brinkley and Derby are missing you too, I can tell. Everyone has been sleeping since you left us. Fievel has been sleeping alone. I guess he just needs his time. I've been giving him all the extra treats and cuddles he deserves, but it's not the same as having his brother with him. I know I will never be able to replace that void.









You two brothers loved eachother so much. 










Getting to know you was something I will cherish forever. There's an emptiness all around me now. You were only a year old and I'll never understand why your life was cut so short. But I promise you that I will never forget you, my sweet boy. You can rest easy now. I know you'll be watching over your brother and Brinkley and Derby too. 










Play hard at the bridge, my love


----------



## Jenzie (Dec 26, 2012)

This made me cry. It was a beautiful tribute for a very special-sounding rat. I'm really sorry for your loss.


----------



## Freerangepirate (Jan 18, 2013)

I am very sorry for your loss, I know it's even harder when they go too soon. You can tell in the pictures of him that he was a very happy boy, so always remember how great his life was because of your kindness.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snutting11509 (Nov 9, 2012)

I am truely moved by what you have said, it made me cry too. I am very sorry for your loss. He sounds like something really special! He and your other rats are lucky to have you to give them so much love. I love the pictures, they made me smile! He was a handsome rattie!!


----------



## Smilebud (Jul 31, 2012)

I am so sorry. He sounds like such a wonderful rat. You gave him such a happy, loving home.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Possum Rat (Dec 30, 2012)

Amen. 
It was truley wonderful how the 3 of you were together on the couch. Very very heart felt .


----------



## BasmatiRice (Feb 11, 2012)

I'm so sorry... I know how its like to watch them trying hard to breath and only asking for love before going... I cried reading your post, it made me think about my Luna. Who knows, maybe they'll meet up there


----------



## Poodlepalooza (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. I hope your memories of Fintan will bring you comfort & smiles in the days to come. It is obvious he was very loved!


----------



## mrnixonpants (Nov 19, 2012)

Thank you all so much for the kind words. It really means a lot right now.


----------



## Janet04 (Mar 17, 2011)

Your words are beautiful. I lost my Snowflake today 1/29. I also stayed up all night with her knowing what the next day would bring. Our Vet helped her pass over the rainbow. But before she was taken from me she put her paw on my chin as to say it is time for me to go Mom. 

The pain is terrible, we can't find words to say how we feel. Maybe this will help. So many people do not understand rats, afraid of them. We are the blessed few that have experienced the love that cannot be put into words. All our babies are looking down at us saying I love you. How great does that feel ?


----------

